# imodium and dizziness



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I know there have been numerous posts here about using imodium daily or months, years, etc.For the past month-along with my other IBS issues, I've been dizzy while walking,and in a car. Had to take a week long trip for work and just returned. My poor husband drove nearly the whole way because I just didn't feel it was safe for me to (And I like to drive)I've had a couple of bouts of true veritgo while turning over in bed, etc. But this is different.I don't feel it at all turing my head, I can swim without it bothering me...but it's just insidious.When we walk I just feel like the ground is uneven, and in the car I just felt kind of unsteady.Sitting and lying down or reclining I'm fine.Only other symptom is my eyes felt a bit watery.I read that a side effect of too much imodium is dizziness.Anybody else experience this?(I take imodium almost daily...and I know I've taken as many as 8 in a day on occasion, for probably over 12 years now) My doctor is on vacation for 2 weeks...but before I left for my trip I asked her about it and she kind of brushed it off....barometric changes and a lot of allergens in the air.???Jeanne


----------



## ClareM (May 12, 2003)

Jeanne2, I'm sorry to hear that you're having dizziness. I suffer from a couple of medical conditions that make me faint a lot but Immodium hasn't caused any increase in my fainting or my feeling light-headed. (I take Immodium every day but I don't take more than 5mg per day.) Whilst the Immodium could be the culprit, it could very well be something else. Since you don't have any problems with turning your head, it doesn't sound like an inner ear infection, but that's one of the possibilities that your doctor really should have considered. I hope that she at least checked your blood pressure to make sure that it wasn't too low. If I was you, I would go back to your doctor and ask her to look into your dizziness more thoroughly. Since it's making you feel unsafe to drive, I really think it's the kind of thing she should take seriously. It would be her fault if she brushed you off and so you then tried driving and had a crash. Good luck.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Clare-thanks for input.I know I need to get this checked more thoroughly....I have an appointment for my IBS next week at a teaching hospital, and if you are like me, you start to feel like a dang hypochondriac!When I had the true vertigo..probably 2 years ago now, I did have a hearing test, and then a CAT scan of my head...all negative.So I know this is not normal stuff....but I do take so much imodium and an antianxiety drug...I sometimes wonder if I am overdosing myself.Jeanne


----------



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

I've also suffered from the dizzy spells that you are describing and my GI said its a symptom of persistent diarrhea (which leads to dehydration).Also taking a drug like Dicyclamine can add to that.


----------

